# Ventrilo Server Probleme....EIGENARTIG!



## ghostkillah (28. August 2004)

Hi,
wir haben einen Ventrilo Server auf einen Linux laufen.
Eigenartig ist das in der config "MaxClients=32" eingegeben ist aber trotzdem nur 8Mann auf den Server kommen.
Dann kommt eine Meldung wenn weitere Leute drauf wollen "All Slots on the server are currently full. Please try again later"

Kann uns jemand bitte helfen?


----------



## imweasel (28. August 2004)

Hi,

erste Frage, habt ihr die public oder pro Version?

Wenn ihr die public Version habt, solltet ihr auch die ReadMe dazu lesen.

Auszug:
---
Public version.

The Public version of the server is hard coded to 8 slots per instance, one instance per machine and port 3784. This way home/personal use is permitted without paying a license fee but we put a stop to all illegal hosting and license fraud.
---

Wenn ihr die PRO Version habt, wendet euch einfach an den Support!


----------



## ghostkillah (28. August 2004)

dann ist es wohl die Public Version... =(


----------

